

The Growing Portrait of Google As A Scary, Expanding Everywhere Copy Monster - InfinityX0
http://searchengineland.com/portrait-of-google-as-a-big-scary-expanding-everywhere-copy-monster-88652

======
yanw
The problem is that credibility is somehow bestowed upon the ramblings of 2nd
rate tech pundits, they articulate baseless hypotheses on subjects they know
very little about (patents in this case) yet they are taken seriously by many
readers.

Experts on the other hand aren't getting the attention they should and
negative PR thrives in this environment.

~~~
rryan
Seriously! Brian Hall wrote essentially 5 paragraphs of word vomit that seemed
somewhat indistinguishable from a Markov model trained on a bunch of phrases
about Google combined with some conspiracy theory websites. I was /shocked/ to
see John Gruber posting it as an example of something insightful to read. From
then on the tech-press echo-chamber went into full effect.

